# YS624T Help - Story Time



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

So I was driving by an estate sale this spring and saw a Yamaha YS624T snowblower, I couldn't resist, I always wanted one. $125 later this rough condition, with unknown problems blower was on it's way home with me. I figured I'd have time over the summer to fix it up, but life got in the way and I didn't touch it for 7 months. I decided to sell it on Marketplace to try and get my money back. The first guy shows up(from an hour away), tried to start it and it won't go. He borrowed a few tools and some fresh gas, worked on it for a good hour and a half and got it running long enough to test the track drives and auger, which all seem to work properly. He found out a lot of the issues and decided not to buy it. The problems didn't seem too bad to me, so now I'm back to thinking I'll fix it up.
So, some questions
Anyone have a manual for this thing? I tried the links in other threaded but they all seem to be dead.
Where to get parts? Currently missing, air filter cover, belt cover, spark plug cover, gas cap maybe more. The guy that had this must have hated covers. Do you guys see anything else missing?
Is there any easy way to test the fuel pump? I took it apart, and all seems intact.
Any idea what year this is?
Is something missing above the starter?

































Thanks in advance,Hawker


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

This used to be a valid link. I used it quite a bit when I got mine. Sharing to see if anyone knows what happened to it:

yamaha-snowblower-fan-club.10963.n7.nabble.com


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I love these yamahas but my lord that looks rough. Consider starting with a fresher example. You can get $100 each for the tracks, tank and starter on ebay and have the rest of the carcass for your spare parts. I know I'd pay that for tracks.
If you dont get an on-line link for the manual I can find something for you,


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

hawkerxj said:


> Is there any easy way to test the fuel pump?
> Is something missing above the starter?


I usually discon the carb fuel line and see if it spurts when I pull-start the engine. No too scientific. You can swap in a different pump easily - the originals seem to pump less flow as the years go by.

The open block above the starter houses the electric start plug socket. They often break the internal pins - probably what happened here. I did find the socket available online sometime back - not from Yamaha. Since you dont have the socket housing you may just want to slap a plug end on the open wires.

It's rare to find e-start on the 624. Memory says the engine has different flanges to accept the starter so that engine may be worth something extra as well.


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank for the info, I found the picture of what that starter socket is supposed to look like and I have one of these NOCO socket that was on my old Jeep for the block heater. I could make a panel and add that plug in there pretty easy. I see alot of those impulse fuel pumps on amazon pretty cheap, I'll test it out and go from there. I got the carb cleaned up, so I may as well see if it runs, maybe part it out if its not going well.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

_It's rare to find e-start on the 624. Memory says the engine has different flanges to accept the starter so that engine may be worth something extra as well. _

My regret was not getting the electric starter. When I injured the back, asked, nope, as per above, the blocks is different not just a flange blanked off someplace. Kind of odd to make two differerent castings. They did have electric start when I bought ours, sigh. 

That looks to be a fairly old model (early) of the YS624T. Mine is 22 years old and looks like its maybe 5 (kept inside a shed). 

I would tear the whole thing down, clean up the rust, replace the bearings. dddd


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

That guy did you a great favour and made a big mistake not taking that thing home. You can find parts on impex.jp. The nabble forums were run by a yamaha parts seller who wasn't really interested in helping when nobody was buying from him, and as far as I know, just let the forum die when the nabble network went down.

I have the manual for this machine, and will be sending you directions on PM.


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the manual now, thanks to English_Cat for that. I haven't really done much to the blower, since I was last on here. I'm waiting on a fuel pump to make sure the engine runs OK, before I put too much time into it. I did dig into a few broken items on the handle bar. I have a few more questions, Is this mount for the track gear selection level supposed to be welded on? There was a bolt in it, but also some broken tack welds on it. 








There is something odd about the u-joint connection at the base of the hand bar for the chute rotation. Could someone post a picture of theirs so I know what it is supposed to look like? This is the base of the handle bar on the left side where the rod support is. There is some sort of loose sleeve on there.









Also pretty sure the handle bar isn't supposed to be a 2 piece on the right side, so I welded that up.








Also, I'm completely missing the gear sector rod that goes from the handlebar down to here. Does anyone have a picture so I know what to make. I'm think it's just a bar with some turnbuckle type adjustment in the middle.








Assuming this all checks out, and the engine runs, I may have to invest in some covers and tear into it to see what else my be broke.
Hawker


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

FYI - About 5 years ago I picked up the same machine less the electric start. It wasn't in great shape so I decided to part it out and let the parts go on eBay. To this date I have netted > $1,500 from those parts. I still have a few listed and am periodically contacted by buyers looking for other items from it that I have already sold. Carburetors, fuel tanks, air intakes, seem to be the most popular. There is little to no competition so you can do quite well. Many of the parts went to Europe.


----------

